# Maxant Industries



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

In all fairness, I'm sure in January, they have quite a bit of stock handy. But spring brings a lot of people who hadn't thought ahead, or procrastinating parting with cash, resulting in that stock being dwindled. By early June, I'm sure that much of the inventory is cleared. Always best to order at times other than use season, IMO.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

We here this every spring/summer. I never had a problem with email. But then i see them at a lot of shows. Have spent some $$ with them, an then in a gentle way a pain. In a good way.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure you would see the same from all the big supplies this time of the year. If you stay in the business long enough you will learn to order what you need early. I have ran Maxant equipment for 40 years and haven't had any problems. GOOD EQUIPMENT!!!!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You'll find little to no complaints about Maxant here. Great folks, great products. Jake is awesome....


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

my maxant gear is awesome too.
Holy smokes the 20F extractor i got from them is an absolute beast.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The only complaint I have with Maxant is that they even sell the 3100 9 frame extractor without the motor. After buying the hand crank version and spinning out 4 supers last year, I knew I had made a mistake. The new motor is awesome! A very well made piece of equipment IMO.


----------

